# Cartoons



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cartoons is plural... c'mon... cough it up.... cough it up...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

View attachment 1130
View attachment 1131


Amazing how much mileage I can still get out of that Far Side comic...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's one I posted several months ago.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


>


Where's the caption--it doesn't show on my monitor...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No caption. Doesn't really need it I think.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Not a cartoon but hey...*


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Doug Ross @ Journal: The Behavior of Women, Explained by Engineers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I love Calvin and Hobbes enough to have it tattooed


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Superman uses a Mac? Who knew?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*How about an animated cartoon...*

[video=youtube;T7HElLt6LsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7HElLt6LsQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Not really a cartoon but..............THE DIGITAL STORY OF THE NATIVITY - YouTube


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

My neighbour turned me on to this one.Everyone Fall At Work Sometime Animation


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Liked the SP link. I did this awhile ago on another thread.
Sitting in with Ozzy.


----------

